# 1000" of Whitetail-Really?



## Gumbo Man (Feb 18, 2013)

Not trying to stir the pot but I just looked at the current standings in the Los Casadorez contest and see that one man is leading the "Open Division" in 3 different catagories with 3 different deer totaling over 1000". I always like looking at all the big bucks entered and you never know what you will see in the "Open Division" but wow, one man with 3 deer over 300" and one nearly 400". I really don't want to start a hate thread but geeeez! Just sayin.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow!! Not sure what to say...Mr. Copeland is either very lucky or has deeper pockets than I'll ever dream of!! Pretty funny the ranch the deer came off if is named High Roller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Money, money, money and more money. 300" deer dang sure aint just roaming around. I doubt they let those out of there sight period.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The man has plenty of money and he chose to spend it on hunting deer. Good for him!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man there are some bruisers this year.

TH


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

That is over 83ft of antlers!!!
That means each deer had almost 28ft of antlers on his head!!!! 
Man I would like to see them deer! Anyone got any pics or a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.loscazadores.net/main/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Or go to the Nooner ranch site and drool there lol.

TH


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder how many pounds each weighs? I bet deer like that enjoy when they shed.


----------



## Gumbo Man (Feb 18, 2013)

Jfreeman said:


> The man has plenty of money and he chose to spend it on hunting deer. Good for him!


 Again, this isn't a hate thread. I have just never seen that much bone from 1 man in the contest. Heck , if I hit the lottery tonight I will be at the High Roller Ranch by the end of the week. Lets face it if there were no rich folks none of us would have a job!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Using the High Roller fee listing, I come up with $106,250 for those deer, including base kill fee of $15,000 up to 200 inches, $2500 for every 20 inches over 200 inches and $1500 for each 3 day hunt base fee.

This is all before TIPS!!!  Good problem to have.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bet his guide just put 20k in his pocket for 3 immediate days of work from the tip. Crazy *** bucks.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That dude spent some money


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Can only imagine what his wife must look like.


----------



## speckledslammer151 (Jul 30, 2013)

bluefin said:


> can only imagine what his wife must look like.


 wifes id have more than 1 for each need


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Did y'all notice how many open deer came off the Nooner ranch. That place has some monsters.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

No doubt that was an substantial expense. That does not necessarily make him a good hunter. My guess it is harder to kill an AR, 8 point on an East Texas paper company family lease. 

Not saying I wouldn't do it, or that I don't think he is a lucky sucker. Just that size of animal doesn't transfer to hunting skill.

Would like to see pics of trophy wife and all mistresses.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I don't begrudge anyone that has money from doing whatever they want with it but...after looking at the pictures of the racks on these deer, I wouldn't personally want a breeding program that encouraged that. They look like freaks, not deer. Again, to each his own and I really don't care what someone else does on their own ranch, I'd just prefer to shoot a 180" deer that looked natural over shooting one of those 300" plus atypicals. 

Kudos to the guys that got them though.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember reading an article about a father and son that got busted crossing state lines with breeder bucks from Ohio. I think they were associated with the High Roller Ranch.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*hunting*



Jfreeman said:


> The man has plenty of money and he chose to spend it on hunting deer. Good for him!


you sure that is hunting or ?? sounds more like not much of a hunt. no pun intended but this is by no means hunting in my opinion.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I wonder if the "High Roller Ranch" is affiliated with the record breaking breeder whitetail named High Roller? Could be an explanation to the genetics on the ranch. I wonder...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh look!!!! Another opinion piece on the definition of hunting


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Good God! They're all amazing deer but his 1st place in the "Open - Widest spread" Is so large it looks photo shopped. LOL


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't really care for breeder bucks. Not my deal. Just like I prefer a nice C cup over EEE's.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

blaze 'em said:


> I wonder if the "High Roller Ranch" is affiliated with the record breaking breeder whitetail named High Roller? Could be an explanation to the genetics on the ranch. I wonder...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


If my googling is correct, there is High Roller Whitetails in Center TX and one of their past bucks was named High Roller. The background of his picture in first place open overall looks like pine trees. So, my guess is yes.

I saw on their site straws of semen for as high as $7500. I wouldn't begin to guess what Jerry Copeland has spent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Oh look!!!! Another opinion piece on the definition of hunting


Yea.

Make your own bow. Make your own bow string from animal gut. Make your own arrows. Knapp your own flint for the points. Hunt in moccasins that you made from animal hide and a loin cloth you made of the same material.

Put the Thermacell away and use mud to keep the mosquitoes off of you and find your way to your hunting spot in the dark with no flashlight.

THEN you can tell me your definition of how to hunt.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Yea.
> 
> Make your own bow. Make your own bow string from animal gut. Make your own arrows. Knapp your own flint for the points. Hunt in moccasins that you made from animal hide and a loin cloth you made of the same material.
> 
> ...


I tried to get you to repost that the other day:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> ... find your way to your hunting spot in the dark with no flashlight...


Actually, I have done this many times, but so have many on here probably. With a clear sky and good moon, it is not really difficult.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Actually, I have done this many times, but so have many on here probably. With a clear sky and good moon, it is not really difficult.


I do it all the time. But not while wearing a loin cloth and moccasins that I made from deer hide and nothing else and not through the river bottom with the Osage orange thorns everywhere.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I tried to get you to repost that the other day:rotfl:


I know. But I wanted the credit for it. 

TH


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



Trouthunter said:


> Yea.
> 
> Make your own bow. Make your own bow string from animal gut. Make your own arrows. Knapp your own flint for the points. Hunt in moccasins that you made from animal hide and a loin cloth you made of the same material.
> 
> ...


umm...
some of us getting pretty close to that when we "hunt."

I don't begrudge someone who has the $ to go sit in a shooting house on a high fence ranch and wait for the feeder to go off and shoot a 200"+ buck but that is definitely not my cup of tea.

In the end, they taste the same but my venison is a WHOLE lot cheaper! Going around bragging about it just seems a little hollow to me. To each his own.

To me, I'd be more impressed if the guys with that kind of $ bought their own ranch and planted food plots, improved the habitat and shot 150"+ free range deer off of it (bow or rifle).


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> some of us getting pretty close to that when we "hunt."


I'm a bow hunter and I hunt with a rifle...who is this "us" that you speak of?

I know a lot of people who hunt but none of them in the attire or with the weapons of which I speak.

And I didn't see anyone bragging about anything, just pictures of huge bucks posted in a contest.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm braggin'. Finally gonna get to take the kiddo out this weekend to try to bag his first. Don't know if I'm hittin' public(bigger animals, but harder huntin') or taking him to the lease (comfy huntin', but smaller racks). Finally a day off:dance:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Gumbo Man said:


> I have just never seen that much bone from 1 man


That's what she said.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't have a problem with him bragging. Although those deer are monsters and are trophies no doubt, I consider every deer I take as a trophy. Not by the size, but by the memories they create and the thrill of the hunt. Each one is different.
What I don't like about it, is this guy monopolizing one contest.
C'mon man!
It's very likely that this man was chaufferred to his a "stand" and the guide was likely holding his hand and telling him that the feeder goes off at 7 and the deer will come out at 7:10.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I'm a bow hunter and I hunt with a rifle...who is this "us" that you speak of?
> 
> I know a lot of people who hunt but none of them in the attire or with the weapons of which I speak.
> 
> ...


Check out the leatherwall forum on bowsite.com. making your own bows, arrows, flint heads.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

That's a lot of antler. And coin.


----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

Good for him. If he wants to spend his money doing that, more power to him. It isn't up to anyone, anywhere to judge him. There are a lot of people with a lot of money, and they spend it in a lot of different ways. If you earned it, spend it the way you choose.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> I do it all the time. But not while wearing a loin cloth and moccasins that I made from deer hide and nothing else and not through the river bottom with the Osage orange thorns everywhere.
> 
> TH


Oh, I don't disagree with anything you have said on this thread. I think getting to a stand without a flashlight not only makes you feel more a part of nature, there is no doubt in my mind you spook fewer deer that way.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Whatever floats his boat.

Personally, I would be embarrassed to kill and pose with something so off the charts from normal like that.

PS ... Our best friends are breeders.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

scwine said:


> Whatever floats his boat.
> 
> *Personally, I would be embarrassed to kill and pose with something so off the charts from normal like that.*
> 
> PS ... Our best friends are breeders.


Surely you are exagerating with that statement. If you had inserted some "ifs" "ands" and "buts" it might make sense. But your wording indicates you would pass on those bucks under any circumstances? Be honest now.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

If i could only win the lottery.


----------

